# 1 day shopping trip in Hong Kong - where can I find these things?



## pengyou (Nov 10, 2011)

I am teaching and living in Shanghai now and will be going to HK Sunday evening and all of Monday to take care of a passport issue. I would like to find a place to go shopping for the following things:

* a 7" digital tablet (similar to the ipad but with Android 3x)
* jeans (levis or lee's, etc)
* a portable dvd player - with built in screen, possibly tv, etc
* a seal a meal machine - to vacuum seal food in plastic bags

I would like to stay away from the major stores like Fortress. I have looked on their websites and they have limited selection of the things I am looking for. I know that there is a myriad of shops in Kowloon, not far from the harbor, but they are a dizzying array of flash - also not sure of whether or not I will be getting a "real" product there.

Also, I need to get fingerprinted so that I can get an FBI background check in the U.S. so that I can qualify for teaching jobs in Korea and other places. Where can I get this done?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Try Wan Chai, near the Wan Chai MTR stop there is a huge indoor electronic mall with all kinds of new stuff. JW


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Apliu St in Sham Shui Po best place in HK for all electrical goods.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

for clothes... Fa Yuen st (Ladies market). The Golden centre in Sham Sui Po willl get what you want for electric gadgets, Temple st. night market willl cover everything


stanely market is worth a visit...... but go early...... it closes around 4 pm


----------

